# Excursion vs. Suburban (Yukon)



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

We are awaiting delivery of our first TT, a 28RLS. It should arrive the first week of April.

We had originally planned to pull it with our Dodge Ram 2500 Conversion Van that we currently own. I have had a lot of input and advice about whether this is sufficient vehicle for the job. We have concluded that, although it is probably adequate to handle the towing up and down the East coast, it might not be up to the challenge of going west over the mountains.

With this in mind, my wife and I have discussed what our next step should be. We have concluded that we really don't want a pickup. With that decision made, we believe that our only options are a Ford Excursion with the 6.8L V10 (or possibly 6.0L V8 diesel) or a Chevy Suburban (or GMC Yukon XL) 3/4 ton with the Vortec 6000 V8 (or Vortec 8100 V8).

I really don't think we want the diesel excursion.

Budget-wise, having just bought the new trailer, we think we should be looking for a late model used version (1999 or newer) of which ever model we choose.

An initial look in our area has shown that both the Excursion and 3/4 Suburban/Yukon XL are relatively scarse.

With all of this in mind, we would really like to have as much input as we can get about the pros and cons of selecting either vehicle. We are not in a big hurry to purchase, however, we will need to make a selection and purchase before July 1st as we will need another vehicle by that date (another new driver in the family to share all of our existing fleet).

Thanks in advance for your replies.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

This morning we stopped by our local Ford dealer. They have a 2001 Excursion XLT 4x4 with 6.8L V10, leather interior, tow package, illuminated running boards, and only 18,700 miles. They are offering this truck for $24,895.

Is this a good price for a low mileage Excursion?

Thanks


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Mounty:

I have not priced the Excursions, but you couldn't touch a comparable used Suburban for that price and very low mileage. My initial reaction is "sounds great!" More checking is of course in order.

I know you will find happy campers here driving both with no trouble. And with tow capacities in excess of 12,000 # with the right gears, both should give you ample reserve capacity to load up to your hearts desire. So weight will not be a real big issue.

So this leaves me with what I think will be the main question. Power / torque / mileage. Which one outperforms the other? What engine? And at what fuel expense.

From what I have experienced from a family member who has the 3/4 ton Burb, I would seriously consider the 454 engine (don't know the liter size) if you are looking at this vehicle. The 6.0 is adequate but not impressive.

I don't know much about the Excursion but know they are a well built and sturdy tow vehicle, and have made many a driver happy.

Good Luck!


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I tow our 25 rss with a durango and the 5.9 engine. Although adequite, it uses alot of fuel. Because of this I have been in the same market as you, although I am going to go with the diesel. Yes they are hard to find, and they run around 65K - 70K new, here in Canada. I just test drove a 2000 limited diesel with 82k on it and it was absolutely beautiful. (The ultimate family tow vehicle if you ask me.) He was asking 22500 US dollars which was in my opinion a pretty good deal. I don't know where you are from, but if you come across a nice diesel that you are not interested in, let me know!!!

Another option that I am considering is the E-350 van that you can get with a diesel. Although not as attractive as the Excursion, I can get it fully equipped for more than 20K less than the ex.! Something to think about eh!!

Good Luck,


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm from Eastern Pennsylvania.

I am not sure which way to go. I have a large conversion van so I don't think I want another van.

I am not sure that I want a diesel. And I don't want a pickup. I think that I'm left with the choice between the Excursion with the V10 gas engine and the Suburban 3/4 ton with the vortec 8100 engine. And, as I have found in my brief looking around the area, both of these models are quite scarse in late model used condition.

I guess we will be patient and keep looking.

Any additional replies to help me settle on a first choice would be welcome.

Thanks for all of the replies so far. It seems that both of these TV are well liked by a large number of owners. It might come down to luck in finding an unusually good deal on one or the other that makes the decision for us.


----------



## JimWilson (Feb 24, 2004)

Mountyhawks said:


> I'm from Eastern Pennsylvania.


Anywhere near the Allentown/Bethlehem area? If so, I know of a GM dealer that has the best salesman I have every dealt with. He will bust his butt to get you something. And no, we're not related.


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

I'm just outside of Philly. My son goes to school in Bethlehem. So, its not too far.

Can you send me the dealer's name and the salesman name and number. I'd like to talk to him to see what he knows and what he might be able to get. Thanks.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

If you are planning on keeping the vehicle for a while, the diesel might not be a bad choice. Diesel engines are know for there longevity, and the fuel economy is better. I friend of mine has a GMC CC with the Duramax/Allison combination. He gets 22 mpg highway, and when towing his 10,000 lb, 25' Pro-Line fishing boat, he still gets 13-15 mpg. That is what I get with my 5.3L Avalanche.

Of course, I don't think you can get the Duramax in the suburban yet, but you might find an older burb with 6.5L Diesel, or the Excursion with the 7.3 Powerstroke. In that case I would probably go with the Ford, as I think the Powerstroke is more reliable than the older GM 6.5L

Tim


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Well, we stumbled upon a 2001 Suburban 2500 LT with the 8.1L V8 and 44000 miles on a Pontiac dealer's lot only a 1/2 mile from our home. We took it for a test drive and liked it. They gave it to us to drive overnight to see if the whole family liked it.

Needless to say, what's not to like. I went back on Saturday and negotiated a sale. Now we don't have to sweat pulling our 28RLS with our 96 Dodge Ram Conversion Van which would have been at or above all of the weight ratings. With this Suburban, we almost won't know the trailer is back there.

Thanks again for all of the replies and input. I helped us make our decision on what we wanted and luck helped us find a vehicle that we wanted.

Thanks again to all. action sunny


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Congrats on the suburban. I'm sure you'll be happy. My last two trucks have been Chevy's, and until I drove the Avalanche, I was looking for a suburban. They are basically the same truck, except one has a small pickup bed.

I'd be interested in hearing how your fuel mileage is with the 8.1L engine. I have the 5.3, but only get an overall avg. of about 13 mpg, and that is with 3.73 gearing.

Tim


----------



## Mountyhawks (Feb 15, 2004)

Tim,

I'm going to fill it up ( OH MY!) today and begin to track the mileage. I will let you know what I find. I have been told that I should get around 14 mpg average without towing. I have heard about 10 mpg towing.

I'll let you know.

Jim


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Sweet!









And a very nice ride indeed. You should be well pleased. I'm sooooooo jealous shy

I just got back from a weekend trip to Palm Springs pulling the 28BHS with our 1/2 ton 5.7 Burb today. Needless to say we spent some time in 2nd gear running 45-50mph on the long grades. Your Burb will pull so much better.

Enjoy


----------

